

Show HN: iOS7 iPad POP3 client splitting commands unnecessarily over packets - jorangreef

With the iOS 7 update, the POP3 client on iPad is now splitting commands across TCP packets, using twice as many packets for POP3 sessions.<p>Surprisingly, it always sends just the first letter of each command and then the rest of the command:<p>C: U<p>C: SER joran@ronomon.com<p>S: +OK<p>C: P<p>C: ASS 123<p>S: +OK<p>C: S<p>C: TAT<p>S: +OK 2 320<p>...<p>C: R<p>C: ETR 1<p>S: +OK<p>...<p>C: D<p>C: ELE 1<p>S: +OK<p>C: R<p>C: ETR 2<p>...<p>C: Q<p>C: UIT<p>It sends the two packets 100-200ms apart, so downloading a few emails will take several seconds longer than usual.
======
bdcravens
Have you had a chance to test gopher support yet?

